# Best way to wirelessly stream Hi Resolution music(96/24) from a Mac to a device...???



## bushy007

Hi guys, I've been using an airport express for a while for streaming my apple lossless library in itunes. I have recently been downloading flac and high res music files from a few sites (mostly 96/24)and the problem i have which is obviously common is that to import in to itunes i have to transfer the files into an apple approved format,ie apple lossless, wave or aiff. The other problem is that the airport express is restricted to cd quality 44.1/16 resolution audio. My question is whether or not there is a better solution for streaming high resolution music from my mac? 
Thanks in advance..


----------



## recruit

Have you looked at the new  Arcam rDAC  as it might be a possible solution, also a lot of the new media streamers may be able to help also?


----------



## Kal Rubinson

bushy007 said:


> Hi guys, I've been using an airport express for a while for streaming my apple lossless library in itunes. I have recently been downloading flac and high res music files from a few sites (mostly 96/24)and the problem i have which is obviously common is that to import in to itunes i have to transfer the files into an apple approved format,ie apple lossless, wave or aiff. The other problem is that the airport express is restricted to cd quality 44.1/16 resolution audio. My question is whether or not there is a better solution for streaming high resolution music from my mac?
> Thanks in advance..


Squeezebox Touch


----------



## recruit

Kal Rubinson said:


> Squeezebox Touch


That does look like a nice bit of kit, have you had a play with one?


----------



## Kal Rubinson

recruit said:


> That does look like a nice bit of kit, have you had a play with one?


http://forum.stereophile.com/content/logitech-squeezebox-touch-network-music-player


----------



## bushy007

Yeah I had a look at the squeezebox touch. My only question with that is what software will I need as a player for high Rez files? I have Fluke for Mac that tricks iTunes into playing flac files but it only works with the mac it wont stream flac to the airport express. will the squeezebox allow playing of these files??


----------



## Kal Rubinson

bushy007 said:


> Yeah I had a look at the squeezebox touch. My only question with that is what software will I need as a player for high Rez files? I have Fluke for Mac that tricks iTunes into playing flac files but it only works with the mac it wont stream flac to the airport express. will the squeezebox allow playing of these files??


You need no additional software as the Squeezebox server handles it. You might need a ripper like EAC if you don't have one.


----------



## recruit

Kal Rubinson said:


> Squeezebox Touch


Well I ended up getting hold of one of these and have to say it is everything you say it is, superb quality and I have nearly 1000 albums on my PC which is now showing up on my Squeezebox via the server software on the PC, the quality is very very good as I am connected via coax to my Arcam so have it streaming directly.

I have all sorts of rips varying of CD's / i tunes / Flac which most are 24bit HD tracks from Linn and Naim, it's as one says " It does what it say's on the Tin " cannot ask for more than that, kudos to Logitech :T


----------



## rab-byte

Sonos. 
I swear by it. 
Easy to install
Easy interface
And expandable.


----------



## kjgarrison

rab-byte said:


> Sonos.
> I swear by it.
> Easy to install
> Easy interface
> And expandable.


Sonos does hi res? That's what the OP was asking for.


----------



## rab-byte

It does flac and apple lossless
Not DVD-A but good.


----------



## kjgarrison

rab-byte said:


> It does flac and apple lossless
> Not DVD-A but good.


Yes it does. I own one. But that's not hi-rez
Sorry.


----------



## nholmes1

According to the Sonos FAQ here they support quite a large variety of hi-rez rates. I have used sonos for some customers and they have been very happy with them. 

If you want the best sound you can even hook a DAC up to the zp90 and run that into your system, we did that into a marantz reference system with B&W 802D speakers.


----------



## kjgarrison

nholmes1 said:


> According to the Sonos FAQ here they support quite a large variety of hi-rez rates. I have used sonos for some customers and they have been very happy with them.
> 
> If you want the best sound you can even hook a DAC up to the zp90 and run that into your system, we did that into a marantz reference system with B&W 802D speakers.


nholmes1

None of those supported audio formats are considered high resolution. They are CD quality, true. Just not "audiophile quality".

Places where you can download hi-rez music, such as hdtracks and linn as well as publications such as Stereophile consider 88.2/24, 96/24 and up to be hi resolution. So did the OP.
So do I.


----------



## nholmes1

True they are not Hi-Rez, such as DVD-A or SACD.


----------

